# Грыжа L4-L5. Хочу обойтись без операции. Можно ли?



## Юлия Ермолаева (8 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте. 7 лет назад уже была операция (секвестрированная грыжа L5-S1). Радовалась тому, что всё позади и, видимо, расслабилась... Заболела спина, бока, тянущие боли в обе ноги. Одела корсет, муж разгрузил с ребёнком, из медикаментов - мильгамма и ибупрофен (ребёнок ещё на грудном вскармливании), ну и стала снова следить за тем, как сижу-хожу-лежу и т.д. Сделала МРТ, невролог говорит - "только операция", а я не спешу соглашаться... В данный момент боль практически ушла, и меня это вдохновляет. Буду благодарна уважаемым специалистам за любые комментарии, мнения, советы. МРТ от 01.09.2018.


----------



## Юлия Ермолаева (8 Сен 2018)




----------



## Юлия Ермолаева (8 Сен 2018)




----------



## La murr (8 Сен 2018)

@Юлия Ермолаева, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Юлия Ермолаева (8 Сен 2018)

@La murr, спасибо. Так и сделаю.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Сен 2018)

Если в настоящее время боли и других симптомов нет, то и нет необходимости в оперативном лечении.
Полужесткий поясничный корсет теперь для вас  лучший друг и помощник. Только в нём поднимать ребёнка, на прогулку в нём и уборка квартиры в корсете.
Комплекс ЛФК ежедневно дома.
Мильгамма и другие витаминные препараты не нужны.
Если нужна будет очная консультация высококвалифицированных врачей,можете обращаться к московским консультантам Форума докторам Ступину Фёдору Петровичу или Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу (AIR).


----------



## Юлия Ермолаева (8 Сен 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, большое спасибо за комментарий. А витамины просто не нужны или могут чем-то навредить?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Сен 2018)

Просто пользы нет никакой от витаминных препаратов в вашем случае.


----------



## Юлия Ермолаева (9 Сен 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, поняла, спасибо.


----------

